# Back To the OL Trestle Dump



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

The temperatures were over a 100 and the Heat Index at 110 so the old dump was out of the question.  At least at the ol trestle I would be in the water to cool off if I needed too.  The place is overgrown with kudzu.


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

The place looked pretty much like I left it  almost a year ago.  The winter rains had exposed some trestle or bridge beams.


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

Some bottles in the creek bed.


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

Part of the temporary dam that I did last year to divert the stream was still there.


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

The old bridge pilings were still there.  I never had a chance to dig  to the bottom of these before the high water forced me out last fall.


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

I decided to dig in the stream bed since the water was only knee deep because of the drought.  There are still bottles in the stream bed unter tons of bricks, rocks, and trash.


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

The new cheepo shovel didn't stand a chance against the weight of this stuff.


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

Nu Grape from Alabama  in a shovelful of sand


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

The amazing thing about these bottles is how clean these bottles are out of the creek bed.  All I had to do was pour the sand out.  Staight Sided Coke, NuGrape, Lime Cola , Orange Crush, art deco soda etc.


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

Augusta, Ga Straight sided Coke.


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

Alabama NuGrape, wadley NuGrape and another art deco soda.


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

Gun and back off a watch.


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

Gun cleaned up a bit.  Federal Kilgore.


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking down the barrel


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

Not a real gun.  Cap pistol.


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

Found this on the net.


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

Thought that this was cool.  The Federal Buster corp.[][][].  Gotta run.  I enjoyed getting back into digging and posting.  Hope you enjoyed the pics.  There were thunderstorms all around the area yesterday.  Just made it back home when the bottom fell out.  2 and 1/2 " of rain in the rain gauge.  The creek will rise after all that rain.  Oh, well what goes up must come down.  Buster


----------



## splante (Aug 1, 2011)

some nice bottles , thanks for the pics, amazing how they are just there waiting for someone to come along. thaty st coke is really cool seem them range from $40.00 to $300 from GA not sure where agusta falls in that range


----------



## logueb (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks  Stephen. The ones on top of the ground are all broken (like my new shovel)[] .  The ones that I kept are covered under a ton of rocks and bricks and metal in the creek bed. Hard digging, but sometimes it pays off.   Thanks for looking.  Buster


----------



## rockbot (Aug 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> The amazing thing about these bottles is how clean these bottles are out of the creek bed.Â  All I had to do was pour the sand out.Â  Staight Sided Coke, NuGrape, Lime Cola , Orange Crush, art deco soda etc.


 
 Nice haul Buster. That looks like a fun place to dig around.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey there Buster, glad to see that the 'ole trestle "dump" is still producing! Back in the 1910s-30s it must have been quite the hangout for the local younguns. I wonder if any old-timers are still alive who remember going to that place in their youth, sitting on the bridge with their legs dangling lazily over the edge, fishing or swimming and drinking their air-temperature cane sugar-sweetened sodas. []

 That location is truly impressive, please keep us updated when you go back again after the water level decreases. I have no familiarity with most of the bottles you have recovered, but they are very attractive pieces whatever the scarcity. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2011)

That dump has a lot to give up yet Buster[8|]----keep up the good work[]--thanks for Pixs[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: logueb
> 
> I decided to dig in the stream bed since the water was only knee deep because of the drought.  There are still bottles in the stream bed unter tons of bricks, rocks, and trash.


 
 Buster,...really good to see you digging and posting , and the Trestle dump always looks like a fun spot to dig....The water looks cool and inviting. Is it true that one can "watch "kudzu" grow?[]


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 1, 2011)

looks like some great finds.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 1, 2011)

Finding that straight sided coke makes the dig well worth the effort.


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2011)

HEY BUSTER RIGHT ON MAN! NICE FINDS! YEP ITS HOT , GLAD TO SEE YA DIGGING, YOU ALWAYS FIND INTERESTING THINGS THERE! NICE CAP GUN ALSO!


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Alabama NuGrape, wadley NuGrape and another art deco soda.


VERY NICE!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 1, 2011)

It's always fun to find a gun.
 Even if it is a toy!!


----------



## logueb (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the replies.  I hope to get more dug out of the creek channel before the winter rains brings up the water level.  Even though the water was cool, the humidity is a killer. Buster


----------



## towhead (Aug 2, 2011)

FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!  -Julie


----------



## logueb (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes Julie, this place is a lot of fun with a lot of interesting things that keep popping up out of the mud and sand.  I was able to make a few quick digs late in the evenings.  found these timbers that were exposed after the last thunder storm.


----------



## logueb (Aug 10, 2011)

Pulled out these three broken straight sided cokes from under the timbers.  So there's a chance that there could be some whole ones.  This is tough digging through all those bricks and rocks.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 10, 2011)

Those slugplated deco sodas are awesome. I love me a good round slug plate and I like the old decos so when combined it makes for one heckuva bottle.


----------



## logueb (Aug 10, 2011)

Then I hit a spot that had bottle caps.  Lots of bottle caps about three feet under the water.  And a snuff was with the bottle caops.


----------



## logueb (Aug 10, 2011)

Managed to get a few keepers before a thunderstorm made me pack it in for the day.


----------



## logueb (Aug 10, 2011)

Went back yesterday after a thunderstorm had passed thru.  Too wet to cut the grass....so it's not too wet to dig[].  I must have stirred  this one up out of the mud at the last dig.  Just lying there on the bottom  covered in mud under about two feet of water.


----------



## logueb (Aug 10, 2011)

Chero Cola


----------



## logueb (Aug 10, 2011)

Found a few keepers but it was getting dark.  Too late to get the pictures.  I'm digging through the sand and mud when this thing gets tangled around my wrist. At first I thought it was a .[]........turned out to be an old spongy fan belt.[:-]  After that it was time to go.


----------



## logueb (Aug 10, 2011)

Forgot the photo.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2011)

Summer digging in a river,it don't get any better!
 We will be in a river soon,but we will be fishing for fish not bottles
  []


----------



## logueb (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Rick.  What kind of fish?  Good Luck on the fishing trip.   I have just a little bit to finish up on the remodeling project, and then it's time for some fishing and digging .  Buster


----------



## rockbot (Aug 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Managed to get a few keepers before a thunderstorm made me pack it in for the day.


 
 Nice logueb! I love that spot.[]


----------



## logueb (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Tony.  Hopefully the overgrowth of kudzu will keep a lot of folks out of the spot.  Like your spot, it's quite a challenge to get to.  I need to go this afternoon and get the scrap metal out before someone grabs it.  Will try to get a few more photos if possible.  Buster


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Bruce,

 This is such a great photo. Thanks for that, and taking us along to the tremendous trestle dump again. Speaking of great pictures, here's another:






 Damn the Kudzu, full speed ahead...


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 11, 2011)

Will it ever end....... I hope not. have fun while it last Buster!!!
 gac


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Thanks Rick.  What kind of fish?  Good Luck on the fishing trip.   I have just a little bit to finish up on the remodeling project, and then it's time for some fishing and digging .  Buster


 
 Buster we get into some nice small mouth,perch,and channel catfish.I like night fishin for cats,I have gotten some monsters over the years.


----------



## logueb (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies folks.  Well, I had a few minutes before a Hazmat class at the Fire Department. (This is after a 9 hour shift as a Quality inspector, and in between remodeling and cutting grass at home).  So I went and lugged out the scrap metal from Tuesday's dig.  See anything that's usefull? An old car jack, a length of heavy chain, a hook, some heavy cast iron metal.


----------



## logueb (Aug 11, 2011)

Rick, I love the night fishing for catfish as well.  I used to do it a lot when I had the time.  Ever set trot-lines or set hooks?  Talk about monster cats.  Here's the size hook I use, sorta  like the one  I found Tuesday evening.[][]


----------



## logueb (Aug 11, 2011)

Half a Ford emblem. I think that it's pot metal and not aluminum.  Had about 70 or 80 pounds of scrap iron from about an  hour dig.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Too wet to cut the grass....


 
 Spoken like a true digger!  I like that picture in post #31.  Made that one my wallpaper.  You gonna mess around and pull out something like a Louisville Chero or a Royston Coke, Buster.  Great thread!


----------



## logueb (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Sandchip.  The Louisville Chero Cola is a personal goal of mine.  There has to be a whole one somewhere. Going through my photos, I thought that I had posted this one but somehow I missed it.  You never know what is going to pop up out of that sand and mud.  I keep the camera handy so that when something like this comes out with the shovel I'm ready.  I guess that I may  have devalued the rarity of these, but what the heck.  I thought that this one would be mint, but it had one of those small fractures in the glass. I'm not in it for the money, just having fun, playing in the creek, feeling like a kid again (until the next morning and i can hardly move).  I have discoved that it's much easier to dig in the creek bed when there's water.  Somehow the shovel seems to push into the sand easier . Buster


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2011)

That dump looks like a lot of fun!  When did you say it was built?  I don't know a lot about sodas, but nice score on that snuff jar.  I've never found one of those.  Does it have any of those x's or dots on the bottom?  I would think those bottle caps would be a good thing to save. With all that scrap, it's like you're getting paid to dig.  What could be better?


----------



## logueb (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Laur.  The main tracks, the Central of Georgia ran through the town even before it was a town.  In the 1890's they began building three spur tracks from the main rail.   One went to Louisville, one went south to Rockledge on the  Altamaha River and the other to Collins close to the Ohopee river.  The one where I'm digging I believe is the one to the Rockledge.  From what I can find out, both of these  that traveled  South went under during the Great depression and were dismantled shortly after.  The sodas that I dig here are mainly from the 20's.


----------



## madman (Aug 12, 2011)

great pix man! still interested in a clean nu grape


----------



## madman (Aug 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Thanks Sandchip.Â  The Louisville Chero Cola is a personal goal of mine.Â  There has to be a whole one somewhere. Going through my photos, I thought that I had posted this one but somehow I missed it.Â  You never know what is going to pop up out of that sand and mud.Â  I keep the camera handy so that when something like this comes out with the shovel I'm ready.Â  I guess thatÂ I may Â have devalued the rarity of these, but what the heck.Â  I thought that this one would be mint, but it had one of those small fractures in the glass. I'm not in it for the money, just having fun, playing in the creek, feeling like a kid again (until the next morning and i can hardly move).Â  I have discoved that it's much easier to dig in the creek bed when there's water.Â  Somehow the shovel seems to push into the sand easier . Buster


great pix!


----------



## MIdigger (Aug 12, 2011)

Id be looking in those cars for items. The gold color one appears to be a 70-72 ols Cutlass. Forget dragging that steel. ABC Aluminum,Brass,Copper are the valuables. Radiators, heater cores, condensers, trim, batteries, cables........This cash can help fund your equipment upgrades, etc.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Rich, but the car photo was from Surfaceone and not from this dump.  Went back for a little yesterday but the water was up from all the thunderstorms.  I was able to do a  little scratching under those timbers.  Pulled out an insulator.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2011)

The strangest looking flowerpot ??


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2011)

Must be a flowerpot because of the hole .[8|]


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2011)

And a sawed off timber slice.  I thought that this thing was so cool.  No telling how long that's been lying in the mud.


----------



## logueb (Aug 17, 2011)

I guess that's how petrified wood gets its start. This thing has probably been under water for 75 to 100 years.  I'm hoping that the water will go back down soon.  Until then.  Buster


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> And a sawed off timber slice.  I thought that this thing was so cool.  No telling how long that's been lying in the mud.


 
 That would make a nice display piece.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Buster,...always love to see your posts and hear your viewpoints...


----------



## logueb (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Joe and Laur.  I also enjoy reading your posts and following your adventures.  You have to get out there and explore and look and probe and dig.  You won't find the good ones just lying there on the surface waiting for you.  Sometimes it takes a lot of work and patience for the good ones.  I had a few minutes between cutting grass and doing fire reports yesterday evening.  The creek is still up so I worked the bank under that large trestle timber.  Well, hard work and patience paid off. A nice Chero Cola, Straight sided Coke, Lime Cola and NuGrape. Plus a ton of broken ones.  So tired of lip chipped bottles.


----------



## logueb (Aug 18, 2011)

The Straight Sided Coke is from a local bottler, Swainsboro,Ga.  No chips and a nice bubble in the glass.  It was about four feet down in the mud, underneath the layer of 20s Lime Colas and Nugrapes.


----------



## logueb (Aug 18, 2011)

The Chero Cola was also from a local bottler, Waynesboro,Ga.  No lipchip and a nice bottle.  This one was also about four feet in the mud and sand.  I'm hoping the water will soon go back down so I can work the creek bed.  Should I continue updating this thread or start a new one each time?  Buster


----------



## sandchip (Aug 18, 2011)

Using the same thread suits me.  And Laur's right;  that kewl piece of wood would be on the mantle.  If'n I had a mantle.


----------



## logueb (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Jimbo.  I'm hoping to get a  good dig in the creek bed soon. I've moved a ton of brick,rocks, and metal so far. It appears that the deeper that I dig, the older the bottles are.  I'll keep you folks posted if anything interesting is found.  Buster


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey, count the rings and find how old the tree was when it was cut down.


----------



## logueb (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for looking Geezer. The best that I could come up with was 50.


----------



## kastoo (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, might that have been some sort of insulator?   Maybe sorta like a fog bowl? Or like one of those dead end disks?



> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> The strangest looking flowerpot ??


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

Kastoo, I'm not sure what it is. But with the hole in the bottom eliminated it as a crock or stoneware for cooking or storage.

 Made it back yesterday for a two hour dig. I hit a layer of 20s sodas but all were broken .  About four feet into the sand and mud I started hitting a lot of metal.  Lots of metal.  I managed to wrestle out what appears to be a section of early railroad rail.


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

It appears tho have been in a very hot fire to have been bent like that.  Could the red oxide color come from the heat?  Is it possible........or just wishful thinking that this could have been......civil war era......[8|].  Anyway, it's real heavy for the scrap metal pile.


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

Wheel hubs.


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

An axe head.  I just love old tools.


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

Some sort of train, steam engine, or boiler plate.  Very heavy


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

Still working under that long timber.


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

Ant there are still some bottles under there.  Some of the keepers. I won't show all those 20s bottles.  Most of those have small lip chips, and I guess that was why they were dumped.


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

Straight Sided Script Pepsi Cola.


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

It has a little stain on the inside, but I think that it will come out.  Can you believe that I got up at 4 AM this moprning to clean these things so that i could post.  Takes a real nut to do that.[:-]


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

Close up of the Script Pepsi


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

Chero Cola Soda Water


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

This one is a new one for me.  I never knew that Swainsboro, Ga. had a Chero Cola bottling plant.  Well, gotta run. Buster


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Some sort of train, steam engine, or boiler plate.Â  Very heavy


 
 How heavy is it, Buster? It looks like a journal box cover. Here's one that I have.  ~Mike


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Mike.  Can't wait to get home and put it under the wire wheel of the grinder to see if it's embossed.  I've never been into trains or train parts.  Had no idea what this thing was.  Also found two that are similar without the hook.  Hope that you can identify those also.  Thanks again for looking.  Buster


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

Found one of these also.  Is this a junction box cover also?


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> It has a little stain on the inside, but I think that it will come out.Â  Can you believe that I got up at 4 AM this moprning to clean these things so that i could post.Â  Takes a real nut to do that.[:-]


 
 No, you're not a nut. You're giving a lot of us, who don't get around that well anymore, the feeling we're right there at the dig with you. 
 Thanks, Pat


----------



## tftfan (Aug 19, 2011)

FOR SURE !!  This is good stuff !!


----------



## logueb (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments Pat and  Micah . I'll keep posting as long as there is an interest in this dig.  Sometimes I feel like I'm boring you folks to death with this junk that I dredge up out of the creek. Especially the 20s sodas etc. It's hard work, but I just enjoy the heck out it.  You never know what the next shovel full will bring up.  Buster.


----------



## madman (Aug 19, 2011)

great finds buster!!!!!!! love your posts nice, nice bottles!  id be interested in one of those nu grape slug plate bottles even with a chipped lip.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Found one of these also.Â  Is this a junction box cover also?


 
 It looks like it could be a journal box cover, Buster, but the ones I've seen always have one slotted hole. I suppose that was to make it easier to open it. The hook part on so many seem to be broken, probably from vibration, and that is more than likely why they ended up falling off while the train was moving. Maybe because of that, they ended up eliminating the slotted hook. The one in my picture, btw, weighs about 4 lbs.  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 19, 2011)

> I'll keep posting as long as there is an interest in this dig.


 
 Please don't feel like you're boring anyone Buster,...I always stop by to see your finds,...I think it's a great thread!


----------



## T D (Aug 21, 2011)

Great stuff, Buster!  I've been MIA on the forum lately...I should have been paying more attention!  We've been trying to dig in the rock hard ground up here- we desperately need a two day rain to loosen the ground up a bit.  The Swainsboro Chero is a hard one- I need one for my collection.  Ken and Carl's book list two color variations of the pyramid point like the one you found, and a block letter variation.  Keep me in mind if you find even a piece of another.  I need to catch up with you one day and come your way...the water looks a lot more inviting than the dump we are in!


----------



## MichaelFla (Aug 22, 2011)

I read the previous Trestle Dump thread (last year's) earlier this year. Was hoping you were going to do a follow up, but forgot about it. 
 I have enjoyed following this thread. Reminds me of the digs I used to get in Florida. Haven't had one of those since the 80's, so it's very refreshing to see one again. 
 You have dug some wonderful bottles! If you decide to part with them I am sure there are many of us on here who would be delighted to relieve you of them. Even those in less-than-perfect condition.
 I haven't had much luck finding places to dig here in the TN/KY area, so am living vicariously through you! Keep up the great job with the numerous pics, and good luck with continued digs!


----------



## logueb (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Joe, TD, and Michael.  Well I've continued to dig around that long beam, trestle post, or whatever it is.  Found another beam below it .  Makes for tough digging.


----------



## logueb (Aug 24, 2011)

This place has destroyed my supply of shovels.  No handle can hold up to prying this stuff out of the mud and sand. New fiberglass handled shovel didn't make it through one dig.  My best shovel goes to the scrap pile.


----------



## logueb (Aug 24, 2011)

back side


----------



## logueb (Aug 24, 2011)

Axle with an attached sprocket.


----------



## logueb (Aug 24, 2011)

May get enough to build me a car yet.  Axle, hubs, muffler.......[]


----------



## logueb (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, it's been all scrap metal this week.  All the bottles were broken.


----------



## kastoo (Aug 24, 2011)

Man I'd like to find a script Pepsi...did it have a town?


----------



## logueb (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank for looking Kevin.  Not sure about the town, I'll have to check.  The other side had "The Sanitary Plant" embossed.


----------



## glass man (Aug 25, 2011)

Love this post Bruce!Man I miss looking for bottles in the creek here!Best bottle I ever found was lying right next to the creek in a mud puddle next to a clear  dr. pepper bottle...It was a rare stright sided pepsi bottle from my home town..mint!..amazing it laid there for all those years!

 Goes for about $300 now..back when I found it in the late 70s was going for bout 12 dollars..I sold it for $5!![] One of the ones I wish I had back..but I can't live life staring into a rear veiw mirror or I will crash!

 Hope you find many many more and please keep posting!!  JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Jamie,  It's been a slow go lately. Rocks ,and bricks, and rusted metal, and everything broken too bad to keep.  I have to remind myself that this was used as the discard dump.  Anything that couldn't be refilled went here.  Fustrating to pull out what appears to be a keeper to find that it has a large lip chip[].  I'll keep you folks posted if I hit another spot with bottles.  Buster


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2011)

Just a quick update on the dig.  I dug like crazy when I heard that Irene was heading our way.  Any rise in the creek will make it impossible to dig here. I have to keep reminding my self that this was a discard bottle dump.  Just a few that are too rough to keep.


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2011)

There seems to be no end to the sand and bricks and metal.


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2011)

Irene missed us without a drop of rain.  Then there's Lee headed our way.  So more frantic digging before the rains come.  You can see from this pic how much I've dug around this beam when you compare it with the earlier pics on this thread.


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2011)

What looks like another cap pistol.


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2011)

I threw it into the bucket, but took a closer look when I got home.


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2011)

It appears to be an Iver Johnson Eclipse derringer manufactured from 1871-1899.


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2011)

Lots of rusted metal and train parts.


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2011)

Trying to dig after work and the days are getting shorter. It's after dark when I get home and sometimes there are bottles in the bucket that look ok but when I get a closer look they're not keepers.


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2011)

Did manage to get a few keepers.  But haven't had a chance to clean them up.


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2011)

This insulator was a heartbreaker.  Hey Mr. Fred, this one has your name.[].  Well, it looks like I've bottomed out here.  Last few digs there were  just a couple of bottles.  It appears that they all landed in this one spot and it's just sand now.  I'll keep you updated on the cleaned bottles if you folks are interested.  Buster.


----------



## tftfan (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice gun Buster !!  and dang ! what a bunch of bottles . Good Stuff, and nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## logueb (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Micah,   I also have been enjoying your post on the river finds.  The last few cool nights since Lee came through has the water cooling down here also.  I may have to pull out the ol wadders.


----------



## madman (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Did manage to get a few keepers.Â  But haven't had a chance to clean them up.


WOW!  THAT IS A VERY COOL DUMP! THE GUN IS SUPER COOL , THE HORSE SHOES, AND ALL THOSE SODAS!!!!  VERY NICE!


----------



## MichaelFla (Sep 9, 2011)

Somebody threw a gun in the creek... I'm thinking 'murder weapon.'  Maybe I watch too many forensics TV shows?

 Fantastic collection from your dig spot! I am so jealous! I am researching now and hope to get out and find something soon. Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> This insulator was a heartbreaker.  Hey Mr. Fred, this one has your name.[].  Well, it looks like I've bottomed out here.  Last few digs there were  just a couple of bottles.  It appears that they all landed in this one spot and it's just sand now.  I'll keep you updated on the cleaned bottles if you folks are interested.  Buster.


  Looks like a lot of work Buster[8|]------great haul[]------I'm honored to have my name on the Insulator[sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif].------love that derringer -are you going to de-rust it?


----------



## GACDIG (Sep 10, 2011)

logueb, 
 Being a soda bottle digger and collector I enjoy seeing what you pull out of the water! Our local dig here in Rock Hill SC was once a soda mega in 1900. But like you I dig 10 and can keep one.
 gac


----------



## rockbot (Sep 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Â  I'll keep you updated on the cleaned bottles if you folks are interested.Â  Buster.
> 
> ...


----------



## logueb (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the comments Mike, Michael,Mr. Fred, and Tony.

 The Derringer is a side-breech. I've never seen a side-breech before. I've been soaking it in a rust remover and applying a metal lubricant to try to open it up to see if a catridge is still in the chamber.

 As soon as I can, I will post some of the sodas found.  

 Again thanks for looking.  Buster


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2011)

Buster,...one of my favorite ongoing threads on here....Please do show us your cleaned up bottles....I wonder if the derringer would be a .22 ?


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice, epic soda dump, makes you wonder why there?  What was the name of that RR line again?


----------



## glass man (Sep 11, 2011)

Wild that most the bottles are of about the same age....bet some kid cried and cried when he lost his cap gun into the creek... unless it was just dumped there.Like Joe says this is one of my fav. threads too!Man wish I was able to dig with you!I love bottles and being in a creek ...JAMIE


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, Joe, Steve, and Jamie.  Hope I don't bore you good folks too much, so here goes....Almost tossed this thing.  thought that it was just a rusted can.


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Turned out to be solid copper coffee pot.  What amazed me was that this thing was soldered together.  Unthinkable in today's world, to drink coffee from something soldered together.[:-]


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess it leaked one time too many.  Maybe the Chef on the train took his butcher knife to it and tossed it in the creek.[][]


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

I thought that this was neat. A coupler pin with the chain still attached.  I guess that is what this was.


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Well enough on train parts. I need help on this one.  I have the script Chero Cola that is slanted, but never seen a script in an arch.  Chero Cola Columbus, Ga.


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Close up


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Need help on this one also.  Prin Cae Cola  Williamston NC


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Strange type of script


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

.


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Virginia Fruit Juice


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Embossing


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Turn Mold whiskey with applied lip.


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like it was super-glued on.[]


----------



## MichaelFla (Sep 13, 2011)

I can help a little. The Chero with the arch script is the first style used. It is exclusive to 1912. You have a nice bottle there. 
 I don't know anything about that Prin Cae Cola bottle, but I love it! That is awesome! I will try to help by doing some research in that later today. 

 Great finds!


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Michael for the info on the Chero Cola.  Here's two Soda Waters and a Chero Cola.  Both Chero Cola and Coca Cola had Soda Waters.


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

The Chero Cola Soda water has the Patent date of June 3 , 1924 on the base.


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

The Swirl Chero Cola has the patent date of Feb 16 , 26


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Pair of Brandimist from Atlanta, Ga.


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Patented May 1926


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Hobbleskirts , Patent 1915 , 1923, thru 1956


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

A trio of 1/3 pint milks, all 1955.  (55 on base)


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Embossed Beer.  Berghoff, Fort Wayne, Indiana


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Close up


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Limeola Bottling Works.


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

close up


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Mint Cola, Augusta,Ga.


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

A cure for .... nasty looking stuff.  Can you believe it.  From four feet under.


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Whitmore   French Gloss. Bimal


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm thinking this may have come off the coffee pot.  That's all that I have cleaned up for now.  Buster


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Almost forgot about the marbels.  The two on the left I know are marbels.  The one on the right could be just a smooth river stone.  However all three are about the same diameter.


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like an almost round stone.


----------



## dogtx (Sep 14, 2011)

Its a marble.
  You should invest in a Kolbalt shovel they are lifetime warranty.
  Kolbalt does not know what they are in for.
  I'm guessing I have about two more months left on mine till I go back to lowes.


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Rocky, I'll have to check out those Kobalt shovels.  I grabbed one of those wood handled ones from Fred's and it's holding up,  so far.  Thanks for looking.  Buster.

 Quick update.  I thought that this was a bud vase because it was so thin and delicate, until I saw the 8 oz.


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2011)

But from being on the forum, I saw the Charles Gulden on the base and figured that it was probably a mustard.  Anyone have an idea of the year that this one was used?  It has a lot of large bubbles.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Where are those coca cola bottles from?


----------



## T D (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice stuff, Chief!  Unbelievable what you are pulling out of there.  Let me know if you would like to trade on any of your duplicate stuff like the Cheros, soda waters, Limeolas, etc.  Gotta come see you one day.


----------



## logueb (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for looking Bamaboy and TD.  Most of the Cokes are local bottlers within 30 miles .  I'll have to take a look to see where they're from.

 Good hearing from you TD.  Maybe we can get together this fall.  I'm sure that there will be duplicates that we can swap out.   I'm just trying to grab what I can before the rains.  Chance of thunderstorms this week, if that happens , I'm done for a while.  Buster


----------



## T D (Sep 14, 2011)

Yesterday I walked the creek below where we are digging- NO WATER.  Found 4 pretty nice bottles...Gonna try to go today


----------



## truedigr (Sep 14, 2011)

Great post and digging spot. Some people frown on the 20's stuff, but I love it. In case you didn't know already, some of those 1915 and 1923's could be worth a good chunk of money. I dug a 1923 Coke from Hillsboro, Tx. about 6 years ago. I brought it home and really didn't know how good it was until I looked in my Coke book and realized it was a U for unknown. I sold it for $350 on Ebay. If you haven't purchased the Coke book by Bill Porter, I would recommend it especially digging small town locals. I have seen some of the small towns bring over $1000 in the past year. Robert


----------



## T D (Sep 14, 2011)

We live in a town that has been around since 1780 yet RARELY find anything pontilled.  We may occasionally find 1880's '90's stuff but we love our local sodas and meds from after 1900.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  I'd still LOVE to find some OLD glass though...[][][]


----------



## logueb (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey TD, You need any help digging that creek out?  "Have Shovel Will Travel"[]

 Thanks for the info on the Coke book Truedigr.  I'll have to see if I can locate a copy.  When I first started collecting, I would not even consider taking home a hobbleskirt later than a 23'.  One reason was because they were still using hobbleskirts when I was a kid.  Now there are collectors who collect for the towns regardless of the year. Thanks again for looking.  Buster.


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2011)

Quick update.  Well the rain is finally here, some at least. Made a quick run to the creek late yesterday afternoon.  I'm finding it harder and harder to locate another hot spot where all the stuff came from.  Did find this thing.  Train part?


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2011)

The round part is solid and heavy.  Could it have been some kind of shut-off ball, counterweight?


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2011)

Found this 1915 Swainsboro, Ga. yesterday.  This is one of the best 1915s in my collection.  Hardly any wear.


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2011)

Base.  I would not believed this was a dug bottle if I had not dug it myself.


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2011)

Almost a whole hutch.[]


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2011)

All the way from Conn.


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2011)

Little cobalt ink.


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2011)

different angle


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2011)

Try to find a toy in the store marked "Made in USA" in stores today.


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2011)

Just a part of a cap pistol, but enough to do some research.  The "Cowman"


----------



## logueb (Sep 16, 2011)

Nichols roll cap 250 repeater that came out in 1960.  Gotta run, hope you enjoyed.  Buster


----------



## ncbred (Sep 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Quick update.Â  Well the rain is finally here, some at least. Made a quick run to the creek late yesterday afternoon.Â  I'm finding it harder and harder to locate another hot spot where all the stuff came from.Â  Did find this thing.Â  Train part?


 
 Clapper to a bell?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ncbred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looks more like a nasty medieval weapon.


----------



## LC (Sep 17, 2011)

Yep , clapper for a bell .


----------



## madman (Sep 17, 2011)

ok theres some crazy cool stuff in that dump time for a backhoe?


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Sep 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> Yep , clapper for a bell .


 
 I would have never thought of it being a clapper to a bell, but I think you two are right. Now if only the bell is there, also. []  ~Mike


----------



## rockbot (Sep 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Found this 1915 Swainsboro, Ga. yesterday.Â  This is one of the best 1915s in my collection.Â  Hardly any wear.


 
 Mighty fine looking skirt Buster. [] nice.


----------



## logueb (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks to all for looking.  And thanks for solving what that metal thing was.  Makes sense now that I know what it is.  Did some more digging this week-end. Lots of broken bottles.  Lots of NuGrape, Lime Colas, and a few Chero Colas. Here's one I like because of the detail of the embossing.  Buffalo Ginger Ale Charolette NC.


----------



## logueb (Sep 19, 2011)

Other side


----------



## logueb (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's a close up of the buffalo.  The picture does not do justice to the detail of the embossing.


----------



## logueb (Sep 19, 2011)

I call this one the big "B" for Buster.[]


----------



## logueb (Sep 19, 2011)

These must have been for the flavored drinks like orange, grape etc. There are several art deco styles that were used by the Lime Cola company.  Not sure if they were made just for the local plant or have been found with other cities.  Gotta run for now.  Let you folks know if anything else interestings comes out of here.  The rains held off all weekend, but are supposed to come in tonight.  Maybe I can get another dig in.  And thanks again for looking.  Buster


----------



## kastoo (Sep 19, 2011)

This one might be rare....



> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Limeola Bottling Works.


----------



## MichaelFla (Sep 19, 2011)

I've seen a couple Milledgeville GA Limeolas go for under $35. GeorgiaVol has a cracked one from Eatonville, GA. First one I've seen from Tennille, GA. Nice condition, too!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Other side


 
 Im not into crowns much,but that one I would keep!  cool bottle


----------



## rockbot (Sep 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Another nice one Buster.

 Hey Rick, you not into crown?


----------



## logueb (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. The earlier bottles are buried under a layer of  old trestle beams, rocks, bricks and rusted metal. Tough digging, especially when you can't see what you are doing in the water and mud.  I put a real nasty cut on my right thumb Friday evening. I was reaching under a beam to pull out a bottle when my hand slipped.  A razor sliver on a broken bottle went right through the glove and into the thumb. It's healing up slowly , but sore as heck.  It is supposed to rain today thru Thursday. Hopefully I can get another dig in before this place floods.  I have never seen it this dry for this long. Till later Buster.


----------



## GACDIG (Sep 21, 2011)

Buster, 

 I live in Charlotte NC and the Buffalo Ginger Ale are commonly dug around here. I always liked them. I think the digger around here take them for granit. Hope to get more this year in the digs.
 gac


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Glenn,  I figured it was probably more common around Charlotte than down here.  I just loved all the detail in the embossing.  Must have been a talented mold maker to have put that much detail in an embossing.   

 There were heavy clouds yesterday and they were predicting showers.  I grabbed the camera and tried to get a few pics before this place flooded.  All of these timbers are creosoted and well perserved ,  and heavy.  Some of the ends appear to have been hand hewn, probably to drive as pilings.  But a lot of them are short, not sure if they were sawed off before the trestle/ foot bridge was built or after it was torn down.


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

It took a lot of work to uncover some of these timbers.  But deep beneath them are where the bottles are.


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

Rocks, bricks, broken bottles, rusted metal...


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

Still haven't fully excavated around these pilings.  Rusty water means more metal to be dug out.


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

Tried to get a picture of how the bottles are layered one on top of another, but I'm below the water table and trying to bail out the water is useless.


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

Only one way to try to get them out without risking breaking them.  This is how I split the thumb on a broken bottle .[]


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

NuGrape.  Al teast this one is not broken.


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

Local 1915 Hobbleskirt


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

A crier. Local slugplate


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

Bimal extract


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

And then it starts to rain, first slowly, and then heavy.


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

I did manage to get a few keepers.  A damaged CC Soda, Coca Cola Bottling Co.  This looks like a Smile bottle to me.


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

Patented Nov 6 , 23


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

I believe this bottle style was also used by Cheerwine or some other company.


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

The Sandersville, Ga. Coca Cola Bottler used a lot of different style bottles.  Gotta run.  Till later. Buster


----------



## tftfan (Sep 21, 2011)

Dang !!  Buster, like those sodas ! That NuGrape looks purdy clean. Cokes and Pepsi.....    What a nice dig.  More pics please .   Thanks


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for looking Micah.  The water is getting cooler.  I may have to break out those chest waders that my Son bought for me last Christmas.  Hope to get some more cleaned up to post.  Are you going to be able for any more river looking before it gets too cold?  We needed the rain real bad, so I'm not complaining even if it floods me out for the season.  Buster.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Sep 21, 2011)

like the nu grapes. I find newer ones in my woods.


----------



## carobran (Sep 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: logueb
> 
> Patented Nov 6 , 23


 ive got a soda with the same patent date.............i dont think its coca-cola brand though[8|][]


----------



## kastoo (Sep 21, 2011)

You're close to me....I think...like maybe 1.5 hours....so if you find a bottle embossed Chipley, GA or a SS Coke embossed Woodbury, GA you found a good one.  I'm always checking this string...man it's great!  Wets Point Lake is way down too...a lot farther than has been in years, haha, so far they have found 2 stolen cars that have been in the lake for a couple of years..they weren't visible before.


----------



## carobran (Sep 21, 2011)

you talking to me??.........cause i aint an hour and a half away[8|][8|]


----------



## logueb (Sep 22, 2011)

Carobran, Kastoo was talking to me.  The forum is set up so  that it always shows "in reply to" the previous post automatically.  There are lot of bottle patents that were issued on the same day.  Seems like they issued only on Thursdays or something like that.  

 Kastoo, I'll be on the lookout for those bottles.

 Thanks for looking.  Buster


----------



## logueb (Sep 23, 2011)

Well the rain was here for a couple of days. At one time I poured two inches of rain out of the gauge and it was still raining.  The creek is once again flowing and rising.  Went yesterday after work and found quite a mess.  Looks like a flash flood ripped through the place and ran off quite quick. It blowed out a hole in one of the banks.


----------



## logueb (Sep 23, 2011)

Dumped a mess of rocks, bricks and bottles into the creek bed.


----------



## logueb (Sep 23, 2011)

Picked up a few whole sodas along with a fire extinguisher bottle. Checked the creek and the water either washed these in or uncovered them.  The white spot in the pic is from the camera glare.


----------



## logueb (Sep 23, 2011)

Try again.


----------



## logueb (Sep 23, 2011)

Bottle was covered in rust, and was nothing special, just a Waynesboro, Ga Lime Cola.


----------



## logueb (Sep 23, 2011)

Stoneward shards in the rubble.  If anything turns up I'll update.  Until later. Buster


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2011)

Just a quick update.  Here's the fire extinguisher bottle.


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2011)

Close up of "Fill to Line" embossing


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2011)

Maltese cross on base.  Is this American LaFrance Fire Extinguisher Co?


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2011)

3 1/2" of rain and still more to come.  Saturday dig was a bust.  Just too much water.


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2011)

This is where I had been diggin under.


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2011)

Have to watch your step during high water!!!!


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2011)

This felt like a large brick under the water.  Wonder if it still has a charge?[][]


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like every part was stamped Ford.


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2011)

Not sure what the casing is made out of .


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2011)

Managed a few sodas.


----------



## logueb (Sep 26, 2011)

Current is just too swift. Since I can't dig I might as well clean up some until the water goes down.  I'll post some cleaned up ones later. Buster


----------



## kastoo (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd like to find one of those in a local town...I know 2 good places to start.



> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Bottle was covered in rust, and was nothing special, just a Waynesboro, Ga Lime Cola.


----------



## tftfan (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice pics Buster. That Lime cola is sweet !!  now....  is it a decorative S.S. bottle, or...would anyone say it fits into a deco catagory ?   You gotta watch out for those snakes alot ?  yikes !!   We enjoy your adventure !  
 Thanks


----------



## madman (Sep 27, 2011)

wow that place is amazing keeps giving up the goods! great pix! thanks for sharing!


----------



## GACDIG (Sep 27, 2011)

Buster, 

 If you can get that Swamp Snake pic on the side of a bottle you"ll have something.... []
 gac


----------



## logueb (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for looking Micah, Mike and Glenn.  I went back yesterday and the creek is still rising and there is more rain in the forecast.  It was fun while it lasted but it appears to be over till next summer.  So I'll try to sum up this dig as quick as possible and try not to bore you folks too much.  There were so many broke and damaged bottles that it is impossible to put a quantity on them.  Not sure how many years that they dumped into this spot in the creek, maybe several decades.  Well, I finally got to cleaning up a few more.  Three dark green Lime Colas.  No towns on these.


----------



## logueb (Sep 27, 2011)

Started going thru the Chero Colas.  A few that I cleaned up.  They are all 6 1/2 oz., but not all the same height.  I guess there were variations in the different molds used.


----------



## logueb (Sep 27, 2011)

Some of the Chero Colas are nice bottles that require very little cleaning.


----------



## logueb (Sep 27, 2011)

A total of eight SS Cokes.  All were close together, like maybe they were dumped at the same time.


----------



## logueb (Sep 27, 2011)

Was it worth all the work? The shoveling, the rocks and bricks and metal. The horse flies, the snakes, the heat, the mud.  You bettcha.  Hope you folks enjoyed the trip.  And until the next outing, thanks to all for the kind words of encouragement to an old bottle digger.   There are still tons of bottles to clean and sort to keep me busy.  Buster


----------



## rockbot (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> 3 1/2" of rain and still more to come.Â  Saturday dig was a bust.Â  Just too much water.


 
 Cool place to dig. Looks like enough bricks to build something.[]

 Nice sodas!


----------



## logueb (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Tony.   I've been tossing all the whole bricks into one pile.  There are probably a good hundred in that pile.  All are solid bricks.  They make good walkways.  A few are debossed McMillian.  Not sure if they are local bricks.  There are some McMillians who live here but not sure if the two are connected in any way.  Buster


----------



## carobran (Sep 27, 2011)

are any of those cokes,chero-colas,etc from Mississippi??[8|][]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Sep 27, 2011)

I wish my dump produced old coca colas like that.


----------



## madman (Sep 27, 2011)

great finds! and pix buster! we love seeing your finds and dig pix  simply amazing!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: logueb
> 
> Was it worth all the work? The shoveling, the rocks and bricks and metal. The horse flies, the snakes, the heat, the mud.  You bettcha.  Hope you folks enjoyed the trip.  And until the next outing, thanks to all for the kind words of encouragement to an old bottle digger.   There are still tons of bottles to clean and sort to keep me busy.  Buster


 
 Great and epic ABN post Buster! Beautiful coke as well.


----------

